# Waterproofing



## knottymommy (Feb 25, 2015)

Can you waterproof paracord so that the water just beads off?


----------



## BYork (Jul 13, 2014)

Best way I know of is just dip it in melted wax works like a charm!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah but when the wax dries and you tie a knot with the paracord the wax will break and crack exposing the paracord. 

I never heard of people waterproofing paracord before. 

Try some of the waterproofing products for shoes.


----------



## knottymommy (Feb 25, 2015)

I thought about that mrparacord but wasn't sure if it would work lol I can spray a scrap n see how it does


----------



## BYork (Jul 13, 2014)

If you decide to use wax; only wax after the project is complete.


----------



## knottymommy (Feb 25, 2015)

Wax doesn't sound very good to me lol nor professional


----------



## bigtexprepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds like Mr paracord is on to something there I would try his method and see what happens you may have to try this several times for these chemicals to take but u would do it after project us completed seeing how you have to burn and melt ends of paracord and these chemicals are most likely flammable


----------

